# Dual shorting rings on SPL sub ? =)



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Our upcoming Z series v.2 driver will feature dual aluminum shorting rings + a low inductance 4-layer flat wound voice coil. It is actually replacing our Nightshade SPL driver as our 1500-watt offering... but I think it will sound pretty decent too 

A few pictures of the top shorting ring :




























The top shorting ring was made right down the street from us in Troutman, NC at a family owned machine shop -- they do great work for us!

You can't see it but there is another one inside the magnet ID.

I am NOT using a copper pole sleeve -- simply due to the loss of motor force as most folks will use these for SPL. But hey, dual shorting rings is not half bad, IMO!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I am looking into a simple clear coating for this ring so it doesn't tarnish... I am liking the raw aluminum look with black on both sides (just like our amp casings).


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Any chance you can post some info as to precisely what the shorting ring accomplishes?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Shorting rings lower inductance and eddy currents.

AE speakers site has good information on them :

AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

can these be added to any and other subs offered? Like the 8's.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

bjayjr5679 said:


> can these be added to any and other subs offered? Like the 8's.


No, these rings only fit the Z v.2 model.

The inside diameter is too tight for a Nightshade v.1 or Nightshade v.2 or even the Z series v.1 model. The Z v.2 is running a pretty thin 4-layer flat coil.

I am making a different ring for the Nightshade v.2 as it will also have double shorting rings -- that ring would be able to fit the NS v.1 or Z v.1 but you would have to re-cone to add it.

These rings are pretty expensive so adding them to an inexpensive 8" driver wouldn't be cost effective either.

I suppose if someone REALLY wanted them on an SA-8... and had money to spare I could re-cone an SA-8 and get some custom made to fit. Small run stuff raises the cost substantially, though, as would me hand-building them myself.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

I understand the cost and everything that a custom job runs. I think that a custom built 8 with dual shorting rings and optimal for sealed would be great and that you would have a market for one here. 







sundownz said:


> No, these rings only fit the Z v.2 model.
> 
> The inside diameter is too tight for a Nightshade v.1 or Nightshade v.2 or even the Z series v.1 model. The Z v.2 is running a pretty thin 4-layer flat coil.
> 
> ...


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I am working on a "high end" 8 inch driver... no ETA or information that I can release yet, though.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Full production run of rings is in  Now I just need the other stuff !


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Your machinist does some nice work Jacob! But I fear you'll lose some popularity on CA.com by adding "SQ parts" into your subs. LOL!!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

*laughs*

I think I will be okay since the SQ parts ALSO make them louder  Less inductance, lower reactive load, more POWERZOROZOZOZOZ.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

So shorting rings raise thermal handling and lowers inductance? How so? How does it physically dissipate heat and lower the inductance? I have no clue about shorting rings and i just want a heads up to find out what all the talk about them is about.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Think of it sort of like this:

AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Think of it sort of like this:
> 
> AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.


Ya i read that but i still want to know how it goes about lowering the inductance and dissipating heat without touching anything.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Lowering indutance

As far as dissipating heat, that should be quite simple to understand. As easy as it is to feel heat being radiated from any particular material, it's ability to absorb heat would be the same. 
Have you ever attempted to touch a cold air intake made from aluminum after the engine has been running for a while (don't suggest it if you haven't)? Although it is decoupled from the heat source, the engine, by way of a bellows or rubber coupler; it will still be hot as hell, due to absorbing the heat from under the hood. Aluminum is a very poor insulator.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

That link above doesn't really show how to lower inductance actually. 

But, if reading it helps you understand how inductance is created, the shorting ring should be easy enough to understand. It is merely a path back to the motor for the emf to short to.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Ohhh ok. Thanks guys i understand it much better now.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Austin said:


> Ohhh ok. Thanks guys i understand it much better now.


air is a terrible conductor of heat. The more metal you can get close to the coils the better. When I first read about faraday rings I wondered if anyone would ever use them for SPL for this purpose. Glad to see someone stepping up


----------

